# Meyers Lake Canton...



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone know if this lake is open to public fishing, good shore access, etc, etc?
Son is headed to his moms with his buddy for the week and this is about a mile up from them. Thanks in advance.

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

It is a private lake... there used to be a marina/pier you could pay on fish on but the brass of the lake/village had a falling out this winter and there were rumors of it closing in the paper for a few weeks, so Im not sure on the status of that anymore.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sippo Lake in Perry is also fairly close located on Tyner Ave. off Perry Drive which is probably only a mile or 2 West of Meyers Lake.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

If you know someone who lives there with lake privileges and a boat it's good bass fishing.otherwise you'll get run off or arrested. things between marina and lake owners are pretty heated up these day's.


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

More info on the subject

http://www.cantonrep.com/news/x1315036486/Future-murky-for-Meyers-Lake-Marina

I grew up fishing there when I was little sad to hear it might be going for good.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, cool lake. Rode my first roller coaster there at the old Meyers Lake Park. When they tore it down, my father in law made the undercarriage of a pool table from the coaster timbers, as well as the stringers for his basement steps. Brings back memories.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

OOhhh fished-out your dating yourself as a really old guy, I too use to ride the blue streak coaster. If you go west on 12st street to Perry Dr. and turn south(left) go approx 3/4 - 1 mile and turn right the boat rental is down Tyner rd. I use to walk to the dam throught the woods off 12th st and catch a ton of little gills. Thats blue gills not little girls. But that was only at the only at the dam.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks. He rode to Sippo and that should satisfy his need for now. Lol.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Thanks. He rode to Sippo and that should satisfy his need for now. Lol.
> 
> 
> It's always a great day to fish!


Sippo is a sufficient little lake... It can be pretty good for Cats in the evening/night. You can also catch decent amounts of carp and bluegills from time to time, although the gills are small.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

dont they lock the gate to sippo?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I believe they still do. If you follow Perry south you come to Petros which can be fished at night and has decent cats.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Meyers lake is a joke anymore. I inquired about putting my boat in there a few years ago to bass fish and I was told I had to be a member of their Meyers Lake sportsmans club I said Ok how do I go about that and this jerk looked me up and down and said you certainly can't afford it. I asked again and he told me $3500.00 a year I said piss on that I can go better places than here for $40 in gas and fish for free.

Sippo use to be awesome for big gills and Perch before 1994 or 1995 whichever year they dredged it. I haven't fished it much since then, there also use to be a decent number of chain pikerel in there. My dad caught one on a fly rod back in 92' that I'm quite certain would have been a state record it weighed 8lbs plus but he ate the damn thing grumbling something about he didn't care about no damn records. 

I've only ever caught one fish out of Petros and that was a small trout about 15 years ago. I've heard there are big catfish in there but I've never caught any.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Header said:


> OOhhh fished-out your dating yourself as a really old guy,


Naaaa, I was only 6 months old.....


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

The only access to Meyers Lake, if you don't live there, was the fish dock. I think it's closed for good now. I speculate they want to sell the property for development.

Years ago when I asked about joining the sportsman's club, the guy laughed and said it was about a 10 year wait. Guess it would of been waiting in vain at this point. Also, I think the sportmen got to dock their boats for free...that's what I gathered from the articles in the Repository. A point of contention among the landowners who had to pay for their stickers. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Anyways, it's my belief that lake is teeming with big fish being that access is so limited to it. I've caught nice largemouth, smallmouth, bluegills, redears and perch from that dock. I would of loved to take my boat out on it. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just remembered there is a small lake east of Meyers. Don't know what is in it but see people fishing there all the time. From Meyers head east on 12th which becomes 13th the pond is just before 77 on the right.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Evinrude58 said:


> Just remembered there is a small lake east of Meyers. Don't know what is in it but see people fishing there all the time. From Meyers head east on 12th which becomes 13th the pond is just before 77 on the right.


never fished it, but looks like a carp haven


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

kingfisher42 said:


> never fished it, but looks like a carp haven


That's the old Westbrook Park now it is called Veterans Memorial park, I don't think there is anything worth fishing for in there. I waded from one end to the other and from side to side one time and never went above mid thigh in there. We fished there when we were kids and never caught anything not even a blue gill or even a carp. It's more of a duck and goose pond than anything. When I was in High School at McKinley I'd go there and park off of Harrison and make out with my girlfriend on our lunch period


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

If that is the pond kind of catty corner from Mercy adjacent to a church, I was witness to a 15-20 LB flathead put in there about 10 years ago. I am not sure if it is still in there or not, never heard anything come of it. Also, I saw in the Canton Rep maybe 3 years ago a boy that caught a 40" + Northern Pike out of there. I doubt there are others though.


----------

